

Ask HN: Where can I find some good free MySQL hosting for development? - nkcmr

I know that Xeround used to provide some low-power free database hosting, but they have since gone under (bummer). Anyone know any good no-strings database hosting, it doesn&#x27;t have to be MySQL, any SQL database will work.<p>Thanks
======
johnmurch
[http://aws.amazon.com/rds/free/faqs/](http://aws.amazon.com/rds/free/faqs/)
[http://mongohq.com/](http://mongohq.com/)

------
quakkels
If this is for development, is there a reason to not run it on your dev
machine?

~~~
nkcmr
I'm looking into that. Running a VM is easy, I just want to figure out how to
deploy docker containers.

~~~
yackob03
I'm not sure how much this solves your problem of "deploying docker
containers" but our service Quay.io can be used to push/pull/serve your
private binary images. Couple that with something like Digital Ocean's Docker
image, and you can deploy docker containers pretty simply.

------
skram
Amazon RDS has a free tier if you qualify.

I really like Heroku's Postgres service which is free to an extent and then
very reasonable for varying levels of production-ness.

